# Concerned About Clyde



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My heart boy Clyde just turned 11 years old in September. He has been an absolute joy to have from day one at 8 weeks, and has always had excellent health. Within the last year he has lost about 8 pounds. Clyde was on the thin side at 68 lbs.; now at 60lbs. he is very thin. The vet ran a senior panel of blood work, and everything came back great. He goes in for a monthly injection of Adequan, gets fish oil, glucosime, chondroitin, and MSM daily. He sleeps alot more than in the past, but still loves to run and play fetch, lives to save the Wubbas from the pool. He had his monthly injection today, and the vet said he is down another half pound. Any ideas or input would be greatly appreciated.....Dawn


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Clyde*

I know as people age they can lose weight and animals are probably the same.
If his blood tests came out o.k., I guess that would rule out diabetes.
Is he showing any other symptoms?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sometimes our geriatric goldens can no longer digest their food properly. 2 thoughts would be to add a digestive aid or if his appetite is good - feed him more. My older goldens never objected to that choice


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Sometimes our geriatric goldens can no longer digest their food properly. 2 thoughts would be to add a digestive aid or if his appetite is good - feed him more. My older goldens never objected to that choice


 
He gets about three cups of food daily, I started adding a little wet, as he has never been a great eater. What kind of digestive aid would you suggest?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> I know as people age they can lose weight and animals are probably the same.
> If his blood tests came out o.k., I guess that would rule out diabetes.
> Is he showing any other symptoms?


 
Not really any other symptoms, he sleeps alot more. I attributed that to his age, and lately he refuses to go out to potty after he eats at night, about 8. He holds it til morning, and then he's not too excited about going out. Some days he wont go til we get to the office about 8:30.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I was going to say perhaps upping his protein intake to help maintain his muscle mass. Perhaps adding some boiled hamburger or chicken to his meals for a month or two and see what his weight is like afterward.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> He gets about three cups of food daily, I started adding a little wet, as he has never been a great eater. What kind of digestive aid would you suggest?


I use DogZymes for my dogs.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Is he in any pain at all? Arthritic? Did the vet check his teeth? Can you soak his kibble a bit? Angelina lost a bunch of weight this year too but she had bad teeth and a new dog to keep up with. Teeth issue is resolved and I've upped her food. I don't her fat but I don't want her skinny either.

Good luck, I hope you find the answer! K


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Angelina said:


> Is he in any pain at all? Arthritic? Did the vet check his teeth? Can you soak his kibble a bit? Angelina lost a bunch of weight this year too but she had bad teeth and a new dog to keep up with. Teeth issue is resolved and I've upped her food. I don't her fat but I don't want her skinny either.
> 
> Good luck, I hope you find the answer! K


 
Yes, vet ruled out teeth.....said next step would be to sedate him to get a real good look down the throat, and rule out TMJ and jaw issues. Not sure how he'd do with sedation......hasn't been sedated since his 6 month old neuter. I'm a worried mommie! Not sure I want to sedate him...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have been thinking about your boy all day. I am wondering if he's in pain and the weight loss is more from muscle wasting. The not wanting to go potty is what has me concerned. Have you thought about having him looked at by a Chiropractor? I think that may be a good place to start. As far as food, you might try tripe, it smells and looks awful but is very nutritious and most dogs love it. Hope you get to the bottom of this, it's very frustrating not knowing what is wrong.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would suggest, if possible, adding a mid-day meal.
My old boy Toby always got 2-1/2 cups of food per day his whole life. He's up to 4-1/2 plus canned food plus chicken now to keep the weight on him.
Unfortunately, with these old guys a lot of time the weight loss is muscle atrophy and there's not much we can do about it.
Toby weighed between 85-90 his whole life (He's tall) and now he weighs 73 pounds.




GoldenMum said:


> He gets about three cups of food daily, I started adding a little wet, as he has never been a great eater. What kind of digestive aid would you suggest?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I think adding a third meal is a great idea! I also went out last night and bought everything to make satin balls, they are supposed to be very healthy and a good way to put on weight. I'll make them today, after work.

I just started adding canned yesterday, and he ate like a trooper even licking his bowl clean!

I don't believe he is in any pain, when we got to work this morning he was prancing around the shop. He even played fetch for a few minutes. He doesn't have trouble going to the bathroom, just sleeps so much more. When I take everyone out to potty the last time at night, about 10pm, he is already sound asleep. I was waking him up to go, but don't have the heart as he is so peacefull.

I'll try the satin balls, and extra meal, and see if we can put some weight back on him.

Clyde is the red boy in my siggy pic! Bonnie and Calvin are playing bitey face!

Thanks for all the advice guys!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Another view on the satin balls....hold off on them until such time as you really need them. For now I would just add lunch, and add the canned food in. That way if at some point you need to pull out the "big guns" you will still have them in your arsenal!
JMO of course, but I have a few tricks up my sleeve I'm saving for Toby, if I need to use them!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

I am so glad you are putting canned food on his food!! When Smooch was not eating I put Pedigree or Alpo slices (canned) on her kibble and she licked it clean.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes Karen, the canned food seems to have awaken the carnivore in him! I am adding a third meal today.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending Clyde healing thoughts.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hmmm... I'm feeling a special connection because my Sweet Girl turned 11 in September, too. 

I can't actually remember - does the senior panel include a thyroid check? That would be worth doing, just to make sure everything's okay. 

The not going out at night sort of raises a flag for me, too, but only because it's so different from my own girl. She will sleep out in the living room through the evening after dinner, but every night around 10:30 or 11, she will wake up to go out, and then take herself off to bed in my room. She never goes to bed for the night without going out a last time. Now, I also will wake her up for that last out if she is sleeping and I want to go to bed, only because I don't want her to go so many hours without a pee. But clearly, your guy is not desperate to go if he's not even going first thing in the morning. That's the flag for me. Have you told your vet this? 

Good luck - I feel your frustration in not knowing what's going on. His energy and mobility is otherwise the same? Still swimming and running comfortably?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes, the only thing that has changed is is weight loss, and sleeping more. His thyroid checked fine. He has never been a great eater, but adding wet has seemed to entice him. I am going to try to add a third meal, and see if we can put some weight on that way. Clyde was 11 on Sept. 12th!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Clyde very happily ate his second meal today.......if this continues, I see weight gain in his future!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Clyde*

So very glad that Clyde is eating better!!! 

My Smooch was 11 so I know how precious Senior Goldens are!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Just checking in to see how Cylde is doing.....


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

He is doing great, thanks for asking Teresa! He has actually gained almost 5 pounds! I cannot not believe I didn't think of adding some smelly canned food:doh:. He eats with vigor, and loves his meals!

Thank you hotel4dogs, that simple suggestion is plumping up my skinny heart boy......a big sloppy wet one from Clyde!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

::smooch:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Clyde*

So glad that Clyde is doing well!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Lexi has been dropping some weight. (im seeing/feeling a loss of muscle mass)..Im sure she is going to be broken hearted to have to eat canned food on top of her kibble!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> Lexi has been dropping some weight. (im seeing/feeling a loss of muscle mass)..Im sure she is going to be broken hearted to have to eat canned food on top of her kibble!


 
:nooor Poor Lexi:no:......stinky wet food:no:!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear the Clyde has gained back some weight!! Great news!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

*Clyde Update...vet advice appreciated!*

:no:Clyde is struggling to eat again. Today he turned down rice w/chicken, turkey, sweet potatoes, and carrots.:no: Yesterday he refused ground beef and rice.....I had him back to the vet yesterday and brought a urine sample. I just received a phone call that his billirubin is elevated, from what I've read that could be liver, or pancreatic issues......I am in tears. Does anyone have any experience in this department? DH is in Macau working, I'll discuss with him tonight. I think the next step is an ultrasound to hopefully:crossfing rule out tumors. Please send positive thoughts Clyde's way.... any one got any ideas?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Bumping for Clyde!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Trying again...anybody?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so sorry you are going through this with Clyde. Ultrasound or x-rays is the next step, sooner the better. I hope it is just a stomach bug or something easily fixed. When my boy Tucker refused everything he practically took my hand off for a fast food cheeseburger, try that or anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Clyde*

Praying for Clyde. An ultrasound would probably be in order.
What did the vet say the billrubin meant?

Is his breathing o.k.? Did he have a chest xray?
Are his gums pink?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

:crossfingStill chasing balls, just not eating much at all. I only got to speak with the tech when I called, she said it could be an indicator of a liver or pancreatic issue. I am calling in the morning to schedule an ultasound. I cooked the boy a 14lb turkey today, while all his brothers and sister drooled, he refused it?!?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Ask the vet about Mirtazapine, it is an excellent appetite stimulant when needed. Worked wonders for Tucker, but he was end stage cancer. Let us hope Clyde is just being fussy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear Clyde isn't doing well. I'm sending lots of prayers and good thoughts.
I would think an ultrasound would be the next step, too. Elevated bilirubin in the urine usually indicates a blockage of the bile ducts; hopefully it's just a pancreatitis. 
Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If there's a pancreatitis going on, he can't have any fat at all, and very limited protein. Be very careful what you offer him, until you know more. 
Maybe try a couple of sweet cookies, or a marshmallow. Sometimes dogs will want sweets if they have a pancreatic issue.
Praying for you.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> If there's a pancreatitis going on, he can't have any fat at all, and very limited protein. Be very careful what you offer him, until you know more.
> Maybe try a couple of sweet cookies, or a marshmallow. Sometimes dogs will want sweets if they have a pancreatic issue.
> Praying for you.


 
I'm glad you mentioned that, I cooked him a turkey today, and he just finally ate most of a leg...first thing I could get hom to eat today.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

GoldenCamper said:


> Ask the vet about Mirtazapine, it is an excellent appetite stimulant when needed. Worked wonders for Tucker, but he was end stage cancer. Let us hope Clyde is just being fussy.


 
Thank you, I'm writing that down for my call to the vet in the morning. He swallows alot like he has trouble getting things down.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Praying for Clyde-please let us know how he is tomorrow.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> GoldenMum
> 
> Praying for Clyde-please let us know how he is tomorrow.


 
Thank you for the prayers Karen, we'll keep you updated...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry--just seeing this thread....

Has your vet considered digestive enzyme testing? Here is the link to the A&M website, if your vet suspects a deficiency is causing the weight loss: Gastrointestinal Laboratory - Texas A&M Veterinary Medicine & Biomedical Sciences
Note the website mentions this: _The GI Lab at Texas A&M University provides specialized testing services to help veterinarians diagnose and treat gastrointestinal diseases in dogs and cats.
These tests may help in the management of pets with vomiting, weight loss, diarrhea, loss of appetite, or poor body condition._

There are probably other labs out there doing this test, but this is the one I'm familiar with. 

Sending you positive thoughts and prayers for Clyde and you.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I just spoke with our vet, Clyde goes in at 2PM today for an ultrasound.....hopefully it will shed some light on what is going on.......


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Clyde will be in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thinking about you both right now, during the US, and hoping you get a normal report on every organ in there. :crossfing


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Prayers to you and Clyde that his ultrasound results are good.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Now everyone is really stumped...Clyde's bloodwork, thyroid, urine (elevated billirubin, but males produce it), and ultrasound have all come out great. I had been dreading the ultrasound, as I feared what alot of us with aging Goldens fear. Took Clyde through Mickey Dees drive through and he scarfed a cheeseburger and part of a fries...back to work, where he ate some of the turkey I cooked yesterday. The vet gave me some Viyo...it is a supplement with minerals, vitamins...she thought it might stimulate his appetite.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> I am so sorry--just seeing this thread....
> 
> Has your vet considered digestive enzyme testing? Here is the link to the A&M website, if your vet suspects a deficiency is causing the weight loss: Gastrointestinal Laboratory - Texas A&M Veterinary Medicine & Biomedical Sciences
> Note the website mentions this: _The GI Lab at Texas A&M University provides specialized testing services to help veterinarians diagnose and treat gastrointestinal diseases in dogs and cats._
> ...


My vet said she would look into the enzyme testing, (at her alma mater) and we'll discuss it when he get his next adequan in December. Til then, it's drive thrus, and whatever we can get this sweet old guy to eat! I am very relieved...all his organs looked normal! He actually fell asleep like they were rubbing his belly with the probe!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am grinning so hard I have tears in my eyes! I, too, feared the worst, but the news just couldn't be better!! Happy dance all over the place!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Whew!
I am so happy the ultrasound was good.

What a sweetheart - sleeping through the ultrasound.:smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad they found nothing nasty....did you ask about the Mirtazapine? Don't get to used to those cheeseburgers Clyde


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It is always a good thing when the older guys sonograms show everything is normal! Relief!! I totally understand your frustration about not knowing why he's losing weight--we went through that with Toby until we got the testing done.

Your vet is a TAMU grad? 

Does Clyde have soft stools at all? Toby had them as well as the weight loss and his vet really felt like he was not properly digesting his food. 

I think Clyde is going to love Dr. McD for dietary supplementation.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

So very happy the ultrasound results were good. Sending good thought for Clyde.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just seeing this thread and quickly read through it. So happy that Clyde seems to be doing better.

I'm sure it's been checked, but if not please have your vet check his BUN levels as they will indicate whether or not he is suffering from kidney disease. I had two shelties (brothers) who late in life developed chronic kidney disease after which both became very, very picky eaters. I tried everything to entice them to eat as one day they would eat something, the next they wouldn't. My vet prescribed valium as an appetite-stimulant and I also gave them some vitamen gel supplement to add calories and protein.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

GoldenCamper- I did ask about Mirtazapine, but she feels we should try the supplement she gave hime for now. He just finished a nice plate of warmed up turkey and rice, of course on a plate and not a doggie bowl

Jealous1-I will ask about the BUN levels when we go back in December, maybe I'll call tomorrow and ask.

They also have him started on an OTC acid reflux, to see if maybe that could make eating uncomfortable.

Thanks everyone for the positive thoughts, they are working......I have been a very worried mommy...now I can relax a bit and move on to just getting weight on this boy:wave:!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing this post tonight. Sorry to read what you have been going through with Clyde. Glad all test results came back good. Hopefully he is just being a picky eater and you will be able to create meals that he likes. Good luck!!:crossfing


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, that's great news about the ultrasound. And now you must have a soft little bald pink belly to tickle! 

I know the frustration of not knowing what's wrong - but at least you know all those organs are good! That's a big positive!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for your boy. I am glad today's vet visit ended up as good one.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so glad his tests look good, though I am still worried about that weight loss. Keep an eye on his gums to make sure they stay a nice normal pink. in my struggle to keep weight on my active show dog, I add Stella& Chewy's small dog food as a topping, and it does help.


----------

